# Kette rattert am Umwerfer



## Hannopei (1. September 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Granite Chief 8. Als ich ein defektes Schaltauge und Schaltwerk gewechselt habe, bekomme ich den Umwerfer nicht mehr eingestellt. Die Kette rattert und liegt auf dem Umwerferhebel, wenn die obersten Gänge hinten geschaltet werden. Es gibt auch keine Möglichkeit den Umwerfer in der Höhe zu verstellen.
Ich bin ziemlich ratlos, was sich da jetzt verändert hat. Also ging ich zum Fahrradservice, der ebenfalls den Umwerfer nicht einstellen konnte. Er sagte mir das er im Internet von diesem Problem mit diesem Rose Rad erfahren hat. 
Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem gehabt?

Umwerfer ist von SRAM XO High Direct Mount, 3x10


----------



## OJMad (3. September 2012)

Schleift es hinten unten am Umwerferblech?
Dann sollte das beim Fahren egal sein, Da sich der Hinterbau und somit die Kette Dank SAG/Negativfederweg anhebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannopei (4. September 2012)

Danke OJMAD!

Manchmal ist man wirklich bescheuert. War wahrscheinlich schon immer so. Hab nur beim Einstellen gedacht das darf nicht sein und der Fahrradhändler wohl auch. Habs getestet und siehe da beim Aufsitzen rattert nichts.

Tschüss.Bis zu nächsten Problem


----------

